# The power of advertising



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Its crazy how a lot of pet owners believe everything they see in a commercial for pet food. I was talking to a woman today who said her dog is constantly suffering with really bad ear infections, and she has to clean them pretty much everyday. I asked what she was feeding her dog and she said "well I switched to an all natural organic really good food" here I am thinking its actually a good brand so I ask her, and she said Beneful  it was really hard not to say anything, but I didn't want to sound like I was coming across as a know it all. 

Stupid Beneful commercials! Showing fresh veggies and meat falling down in their commercials. Poor dog, im sure if she switched to a good food he dogs ears would get back to normal.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

UGH!!!:wacko:

The wrong advertising really should be illegal!! 

But then again look at all the "health" food that humans put into their own bodies that is crap as well!!!UGH!!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya, 95% of stuff in commercials is garbage. I don't buy anything if I see it in a commercial. I don't even use deodorant anymore, I buy "the crystal" from my friends health food store.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ugh. I know you didnt want to come off as a know it all....but you do KNOW a lot! You should have spoke up. HOw else will people learn? Just grab a bag and point to all the crappy ingredients and ask them if you think thats what a dog should eat?

I used to work at a pet store and converted people to better kibble all the time. Since I quit, I seriously hope their sales decreased. MUAHAHAHAHA.....I bet they did, I was the only one who seemed to care about nutrition.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Ugh. I know you didnt want to come off as a know it all....but you do KNOW a lot! You should have spoke up. HOw else will people learn? Just grab a bag and point to all the crappy ingredients and ask them if you think thats what a dog should eat?
> 
> I used to work at a pet store and converted people to better kibble all the time. Since I quit, I seriously hope their sales decreased. MUAHAHAHAHA.....I bet they did, I was the only one who seemed to care about nutrition.


She is a client at my salon, and I was doing her hair - if it was outside my workplace I would have, but I didn't want to say something in case it got awkward lol. I used to work at a pet store too and always converted people, it's crazy how many people don't even realize they are feeding a bad food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I would have said something  So she could have at least a small clue.

The Beneful commercials are HILARIOUS. Chicken breast falling, steak, carrots, peas...oh so lovely but such crap!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree, I think beneful is probably the most aggravating commercial to me, followed by chef michael's. What a load of crap.. literally.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Kat said:


> Ya, 95% of stuff in commercials is garbage. I don't buy anything if I see it in a commercial*. I don't even use deodorant anymore*, I buy "the crystal" from my friends health food store.



UMMM Kat .....that was TMI...LOL....We get your point about the commercials leave it at that lol.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

nupe said:


> UMMM Kat .....that was TMI...LOL....We get your point about the commercials leave it at that lol.


Keep reading, I use a natural mineral crystal which works better than any deodorant. It's an alternative to deodorant. It's not like I don't us anything lol, I just don't like how deodorant has aluminum in it.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

lol.......


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Ya, 95% of stuff in commercials is garbage. I don't buy anything if I see it in a commercial. I don't even use deodorant anymore, I buy "the crystal" from my friends health food store.


Hey Im right there with ya! :wink:

Only coconut oil and/or baking soda used here!!:thumb:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So you just put baking soda in your armpits?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> So you just put baking soda in your armpits?


Thats exactly what I do!HAHA
Well that and/or coconut oil. It all depends on how Im feeling that day, you will get use to what you need different days, and I cant use the oil too often because of my skin already being oily.....but the BS is AMAZING...and coconut oil 1-2x per week is great! :wink:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I see. But how long does it last? Or are you repowdering your pitts all the time? I have never heard of this.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Beneful + How to Prevent Smelly Pits. This somehow doesn't suprise me that one would eventually find a connection.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

haha temsat, you made me laugh!

I will say Kat, that not that many years ago, that lady was me. I believed the ads and believed in the companies telling me I was doing fabulous things for my dog. Funny how a melamine scare changes my whole outlook on life. Both for me and my dogs.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I listened to commercials too... When I got my first cat at 16 i fed her whiskas for like half a year until a worker at a pet store told me to actually read the ingredients. Since then I began doing my own research.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I saw a giant billboard that say "beneful, your dog is going to *believe* you are spoling him" LOL.

Is like they are saying "the poor fool dog is going to believe you are giving him meat and veggies, when it's only a bunch of soy and corn waste, dyed wit day glow colorants"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I see. But how long does it last? Or are you repowdering your pitts all the time? I have never heard of this.


I only put it on once a day. Now that isnt saying I dont have some around to put on when needed, if ever needed. But lets use a couple weekends ago. I went on a trail ride, was out side for 5-ish hours, ride was 3 hours, and about a hour before and then after over all....only applied once, at the start of my day and no one complained!!:wink:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I only put it on once a day. Now that isnt saying I dont have some around to put on when needed, if ever needed. But lets use a couple weekends ago. I went on a trail ride, was out side for 5-ish hours, ride was 3 hours, and about a hour before and then after over all....only applied once, at the start of my day and no one complained!!:wink:


Maybe there just scared of you


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

you all are so funny :roll:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kat, I can understand not wanting to talk to her while she's a client but what about printing up some literature or buying some copies of the whole dog journal, ESP the one that talks about how to tell a quality dog food? You can put them where your magazines are, never know, she may pick it up!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Maybe there just scared of you


Hahaha, I would say yes probably, but I was with 3 of my best friends who wouldn't mind saying "dude you need deo"(including Jess who had to ride next to me for 3 hours in the back of a car!HAHA) and one person who doesn't like me and I would have heard her mumbling something!Lol :lol:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

How the heck do you put it on? I'm trying to picture a way that wouldn't cause a giant mess and cant  I recently went no-poo, using baking soda/water and a rinse of acv and LOVE how different my hair feels :smile:


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

All marketing irritates me lol It has little to do with the product and is some marketing firms way of "gee how can we make this sound like the greatest thing in the world." Websites for products are in there as well lol Read some of them, it would be funny if you did not realize they manipulate people with it. 

And before anyone asks , yes I even mean the company I sell products for....


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> How the heck do you put it on? I'm trying to picture a way that wouldn't cause a giant mess and cant  *I recently went no-poo, using baking soda/water and a rinse of acv and LOVE how different my hair feels :smile:*


Now how do you do that?! During the summer I frequently give my horse a rinse of ACV and I love the way he smells after that!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

EchoEcho said:


> Now how do you do that?! During the summer I frequently give my horse a rinse of ACV and I love the way he smells after that!


I use 1 tablespoon of baking soda dissolved in a cup of fairly hot water. You just massage it around really well and I let it sit for a couple minutes so it has a chance to soak up the oils. Then I rinse reeeeaaaalllllyyy well with water. The ACV rinse is the same formula, same procedure


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I use 1 tablespoon of baking soda dissolved in a cup of fairly hot water. You just massage it around really well and I let it sit for a couple minutes so it has a chance to soak up the oils. Then I rinse reeeeaaaalllllyyy well with water. The ACV rinse is the same formula, same procedure


Thanks! I seriously might try it!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> How the heck do you put it on? I'm trying to picture a way that wouldn't cause a giant mess and cant  I recently went no-poo, using baking soda/water and a rinse of acv and LOVE how different my hair feels :smile:


You just take a pinch and rub it in....really not hard at all!:wink:

And ya, I dont use shampoo at all. I actually just use BS, no ACV because of how my hair reacts to it. And I just take about a table spoon in my hair and rub it into my scalp, don't even desolve it first!Lol. Husband uses the ACV rinse along with BS wash, we both LOVE how our hair/scalp feels!!:thumb:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

EchoEcho said:


> Thanks! I seriously might try it!!


Do it, but I'll warn you. Your hair will feel different then it probably ever has before, but its in a good way. My hair doesn't hardly ever get greasy anymore, because the BS doesn't strip your hair so there is no need for such excess oil production. I use the ACV instead of conditioner. You don't have to use the ACV rinse but my hair/scalp gets sort of dry if I don't


Scarlett_O' said:


> You just take a pinch and rub it in....really not hard at all!:wink:
> 
> And ya, I dont use shampoo at all. I actually just use BS, no ACV because of how my hair reacts to it. And I just take about a table spoon in my hair and rub it into my scalp, don't even desolve it first!Lol. Husband uses the ACV rinse along with BS wash, we both LOVE how our hair/scalp feels!!:thumb:


I'll have to try that! 
I have way to much hair to not dissolve first. I don't think I would be able to get it all throughout my hair if I didn't. Do you find that your hair doesn't get as greasy as fast since you've started?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been interested in going no-poo, but I'm really afraid. Did either of you guys experience really greasy hair until you adjusted? My hair gets greasy by the end of the day, and I do NOT want a mega gross period of being a greaseball before I adjust.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I'll have to try that!
> I have way to much hair to not dissolve first. I don't think I would be able to get it all throughout my hair if I didn't. Do you find that your hair doesn't get as greasy as fast since you've started?


Ya do!!:thumb:
I love BS and/or coconut oil for deo...makes me feel amazing!:biggrin:

Oh yes, we have totally noticed the oil build up not be near as bad!:wink: I've got slighty thin, but not fully thin, hair, along with (use to be) super oily, and Jesse has SUPER thick and (use to be) really quickly "dirty" and heavy. Now both of us can last 2-3 days without having to wash out hair, and I dont have that "oil can on my head" feeling if I wait for the 3rd day...and Jesse's no longer weighs down super heavy when he goes a couple days!:wink:
We won't go back....we both LOVE the change....and I've got to admit, both our hair looks soooo much better in pictures!:thumb:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> I've been interested in going no-poo, but I'm really afraid. Did either of you guys experience really greasy hair until you adjusted? My hair gets greasy by the end of the day, and I do NOT want a mega gross period of being a greaseball before I adjust.


Not really. It was more of my hair being the same amount of greasiness as it always was (which now I see as ridiculous how often I had to wash it!) until it adjusted and then it almost never gets gross. If I wash it more then twice a week now it gets way to dry.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> I've been interested in going no-poo, but I'm really afraid. Did either of you guys experience really greasy hair until you adjusted? My hair gets greasy by the end of the day, and I do NOT want a mega gross period of being a greaseball before I adjust.


I only did when I tired the ACV rout....but I've always had such oily hair that I couldn't ever use conditioner...so when I cut that out, no more issue!:wink:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Kat said:


> Ya, 95% of stuff in commercials is garbage. I don't buy anything if I see it in a commercial. I don't even use deodorant anymore, I buy "the crystal" from my friends health food store.


There are ads for those crystals as well. :3

I have tried them but find it doesn't work for me... i'll be stinky and sweaty in no time. .


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

You guys have totally convinced me to at least try haha! The only part I'm worried about is that my hair is naturally dry... I wash it max twice a week? During winter I can easily go just once a week. :/ I guess just continue as I've been doing and see how it changes? If the acv is "conditioner" I can always leave that to soak a bit longer too...


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

My younger sister has not used shampoo in yeeeaars. She just uses conditioner because her hair is very curly and frizzy. Her hair never looked greasy or dirty and always smelled nice. Think of how nice our dog's coats are and how often do we shampoo them? lol


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm really curious to try baking soda and ACV... I'm a shampoo and conditioner junkie, and my hair already feels great, but I wonder if it would feel even better.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

<<<<Looking in mirror now....with a box of baking soda in one hand...a spoon in the other hand with my arms in the air to expose my arm pits.....***thinking this aint going to work**...


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

looking in mirror now in bathroom....arms in air..(to expose arm pits)...with a box of baking soda in right hand, a spoon in left hand...**thinking oh well here goes nothing**..shrugs**


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried it! Doesn't feel all that different at the moment than my usual shampoo and conditioner, but it didn't get that really annoy half wet/half dry feeling that I usually get which is a bonus!! And so far it's staying a bit less frizzy too! Holy crap was it weird washing my hair though! And eyes do not appreciate acv in them.... Whoops... Ouch! Haha!


----------

